# A New Guy Has Issues With His System



## JoshSg87 (Jan 16, 2012)

Alright I'll try and explain my situation, but I am trying to learn all this stuff as I uncover issues.

I got a home theater system as a gift and it is an RCA RTD980. All speakers are from the set that came with it except I substituted out the center speaker with an older Technics speaker that I found in a basement. 

Anyway, I have an issue where I do not believe I am getting true 5.1 from the Coaxil input as well one speaker is outputting a very low signal.

My setup is, I play bluy-ray and netflix from a PS3. The PS3 outputs Optical Toslink and I have that connected to a converter box to S/Pdif Coaxil that goes into the receiver. When I watch blu-rays with 5.1 I do not believe I am getting the true 5.1 sound with the rear speakers just repeating the signal from the right and left.

Also the other issue is the right rear speaker level is super low. I have tried boosting it with the levels and I verified the cable was tightly secured but It doesn't seem to fix it. Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated. I hope that you can understand what I'm trying to say and I apologize that I misuse and terminology.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Josh,

I suspect that there is something wrong with the receiver or the speaker. Have you tried to switch out the bad speaker with another to see if the problem stays in the same spot or moves? Make sure that the source is outputting Bitstream to the RCA receiver. That should get you 5.1


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

check your surround interconeting cables, it sounds like you might have a crossed interconect cable.hope you find the answer,it can get frustrating at times.


----------



## JoshSg87 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

I feel dumb but I think part of the issue was the placement of my speakers, I just moved and just fixing the angles on the surround speakers did wonders for the sound. Yeah...I told you I'm still working on all this.

Now, I'm having a bigger issue with the input settings. I can see on the receiver that has the Dolby Digital logo. So on my ps3 I have it output to Dolby Digital 5.1. Now, when that is selected any blu-rays or games that only support DTS or DTS-HD I just get a clicking sound.

I can go into the ps3 settings and change the output setting to DTS 5.1 and then it works fine but if I have both, DTS and DD, selected its the clicking noise. I don't understand why this is happening. 

It has become very apparent to me today because I got a blu-ray from netflix, Punisher:War Zone. The audio options are English 7.1 DTS-HD and French DTS 5.1. I had DD set on and heard nothing. Changed it to DTS 5.1 and get sound from the menu and all trailers. The movie starts no audio. I turn on the French DTS 5.1 version works fine except in French. I haven't had this 7.1 issue with the JP Blu-ray set. I'm at a loss I feel like it would be best to upgrade to a new system but I'm unemployed and that's just not an option right now. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Dont feel dumb its part of learning but remember the RCA RTD980 is DVD not blu ray, its not going to support lossless and perhaps not even DTS.


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

Note that if a sound format is not supported you will not have any sound. Keep experimenting with your ps3 format settings. Sometimes it takes trial and error to learn certain things.Alao Dont be afraid of doing anything wrong because thats how you find things out. We all have to start somewhere.Also trial and error can teach you how to navigate your menus quicker, so after a while you pick up on what your looking for.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I have an RCA 2906 AVR system, it is a bit more advanced than yours and does not have the built in DVD player. The unit is almost trash. Been back for factory service 3 times.

How are you able to get a Blu-Ray disc to play in the DVD player.


----------

